# wheels bontrager race lite versus mavic elite



## warek (Aug 25, 2005)

I am asking for opinions on the quality, durability, speed of the wheels that come standard with a trek madone sl 52 compared to mavic elites.
These are for long distance riding of 100 km - 400 km per day with a rider of 92 kg and a 2 kg saddle bag.

I normally average 23kmh -27kmh 

Kevin


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

The Race Lites will be fine, no need to change them. However based on the speed and distance you are indicating, you may want to consider switching the 23mm tire to a wider 25mm tire. This will provide slightly more comfort over those daily distances, and will not really impact at all at your moderate speed.

peace
zac


----------

